# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته و کنکور مجدد

## armin76

سلام دوستان به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم . من 94 کنکور دادم و میخوام امسال دوباره کنکور بدم چون رشته مورد علاقم رو میخوام برم . منتها الان دانشجوی دانشگاه ازادم ترم1. میخواستم بببینم چطوری میتونم انصراف بدم؟ مرخصی بهم میدن ؟ امتحانات پایان ترم باید حتما بدم و قبول بشم ؟
(روزانه انتخاب نکرده بودم واسه 94 )

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

میتونی ترم اول بخونی مرخصی بگیری ولی باید ترم اولو بگذرونی

----------


## armin76

برای مرخصی شهریه ثابت ترم بعد رو باید بدم درسته ؟بعد برای بعدش بدون دردسر میتونم انصراف بدم دیگه؟

----------


## khaan

شما تحت هر شرایطی میتونی در کنکور 95 رشته روزانه قبول بشی منتها انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد هزینه داره. باید از معاونت آموزشی دانشگاهتون هزینش رو بپرسی ببینی چقدر درمیاد

----------


## armin76

خیلی ممنون 
فقط میلیونی که نیست ؟؟

----------


## khaan

> خیلی ممنون 
> فقط میلیونی که نیست ؟؟


هست احتمالا

----------


## armin76

> هست احتمالا


داداش من ترم 1 هستم الان یه سرچ کردم اینو پیدا کردم :تبصره‌ 3 - در صورتي‌كه‌ دانشجويي‌ بيش‌ از دو نيمسال‌ از تحصيل‌ او نگذشته‌ انصراف‌ دهد، هزينه‌ انصراف‌ نخواهد پرداخت‌. (پايان‌ نيمسال‌ دوم‌ تحصيلي‌ 31 تير ماه‌ )

----------


## khaan

> داداش من ترم 1 هستم الان یه سرچ کردم اینو پیدا کردم :تبصره‌ 3 - در صورتي‌كه‌ دانشجويي‌ بيش‌ از دو نيمسال‌ از تحصيل‌ او نگذشته‌ انصراف‌ دهد، هزينه‌ انصراف‌ نخواهد پرداخت‌. (پايان‌ نيمسال‌ دوم‌ تحصيلي‌ 31 تير ماه‌ )


از معاونت آموزشی دانشگاهتون باید بپرسی ببینی این تبصره مال چه سالی هست

----------

